# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Mrt ver 2.33 The New Update Released 2018-02-27 (rev. 2.32 )

## mohamed73

The New update version 2.33 is BUGS FIXED in Previous Version ( Ver 2.32 ) 
Added xiaomi miui9 disable apk function *if you remove account after connect internet relock
use use mrt remove account then disable apk* 
The new update added Tecno encryption boot support
in the mrt software mtk tools tick Tecno only,then do it *Supported Models* I3I3 ProI5I5 ProI7IN3IN5 
adjust huawei unlock tool,more best for support huawei android 8.0 system  _Note : CopyPaste the new exe in MRT Ver 2.32 Folder _ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      _Have a nice Day !!_

----------

